# Unreadable Font



## triciee04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Guys:

I have a dilemma. My laptop recently did some automatic updating (my OS is Windows 8.1) and ever since then I have text that is very difficult to read across all of my browsers and some of my programs. I checked to see if any of my settings had been changed by the update and they were all normal. Is there any way I can fix this problem?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Windows 8.1 is a Service Pack for Windows 8.

Which mean it requires all new drivers.

Have you tried to update your GPU display drivers?


----------



## triciee04 (Jun 22, 2008)

I installed the latest AMD driver.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you make sure your resolution is set to max?

Can you take a screenshot?


----------



## triciee04 (Jun 22, 2008)

My resolution is set at 1366 x 768 which is the max for my computer.

This is how it looks it many different sites. I can read it but not that well.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does the issue happen in other programs or only Chrome?

How about IE?


----------



## triciee04 (Jun 22, 2008)

It's fine in Firefox but it isn't in Chrome, IE, Comodo, and AIM.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

What is the notebook make/model# so we can look up the hardware specs for it?


----------



## triciee04 (Jun 22, 2008)

HP Envy dv6-7210us


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try what is in this picture here:

Reset ClearType to defaults


----------



## triciee04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Okay, I followed both pictures but it's still the same.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Switch the resolution to *1280 X 1024* does that solve the problem?


----------



## triciee04 (Jun 22, 2008)

I tried the switch you suggested but things are still the same. I also spoke to someone from Microsoft. He logged in and tried to fix things but then suggested that I find out what drivers I needed from HP. I tried to driver update once again but there's no change.


----------

